# An "alright mate" from Los Angeles



## Jess Jackson (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Guys n Gals, ..unfortunately less of the latter

Really happy to have found this forum, I've had a lot of fun searching the threads and thought I'd take the time to sign up and be a part of VI.

I'm 27 from London UK and moved out to L.A five or so years ago.

More record producer than composer but I crossover and my setup is similar more to that of a composer.

Best Wishes,

Jess


----------



## David A (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Jess! How much cheaper is LA than London? How is it out in Hollywood?


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to VI Jess! Have fun on the forum. :D


----------



## poseur (Apr 24, 2008)

you missing your curry?
i miss mine!
la is CRAP for indian food, 
as far as i can tell.
but:
hey, welcome to this board!
 
d


----------



## horselesspaul (Apr 24, 2008)

Cor, lumme Guv'nor!
I'm in LA working right now and I have found that I can buy all the Fuller's ESB I can drink at half the price. Life is serweet. Getting up at 4am on Saturday to go to The Cock and Bull in Santa Monica to watch United play Chelsea will be a chore, however.
I know a good curry place, poseur. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## poseur (Apr 24, 2008)

horselesspaul @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> I know a good curry place, poseur. Whereabouts are you?


dude; please do tell! i beg thee.
i'm in the pasadena area, but often
on the west side, studio city, burbank, etc.
d


----------



## poseur (Apr 28, 2008)

ah!
and, that curry-in-la suggestion, please?
 
best,
d


----------



## JohnG (Apr 28, 2008)

Indian -- many say the best in LA, but who knows. It ain't London:

Bombay Cafe Indian Restaurant 

(310) 473-3388

12021 West Pico
W of Bundy
Los Angeles CA


----------



## chrisr (May 1, 2008)

[quote:059e6bcf76="poseur @ Mon Apr 28, 2008 5òP   xC3P   xC4P   xC5P   xC6P   xC7P   xC8P   xC9P   xC:P   xC;P   xC<P   xC=P   xC>P   xC?P   [email protected]P   xCAP   xCBP   xCCP   xCDP   xCEP   xCFP   xCGP   xCHP   xCIP   xCJP   xCKP   xCLP   xCMP   xCNP   xCOP   xCPP   xCQP   xCRP   xCSP   xCTP   xCUP   xCVP   xCWP   xCXP   xCYP   xCZP   xC[P   xC\P


----------



## horselesspaul (May 6, 2008)

poseur @ Mon Apr 28 said:


> ah!
> and, that curry-in-la suggestion, please?
> 
> best,
> d


Curry: http://www.anarbaghindiancuisine.com/
22721 Ventura Blvd.
(Between Shoup & Fallbrook)
Woodland Hills, CA 91364


----------



## horselesspaul (May 21, 2008)

chrisr @ Thu May 01 said:


> Congrats on your last couple of wins and we'll see you in Moscow - hopefully my lot will have found their mojo by then and actually give you a game.


United.
Champions of England and Europe again.
Celebratory curry to follow..


----------

